# FreeBSD on Thinkpad T460



## venuc (Jun 20, 2016)

Hi,
I am considering the Thinkpad T460 as my next laptop. Could anyone please let me know about the hardware support? Would it be a decent choice to run FreeBSD on?

The T460 is not listed here, any input would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## aragats (Jun 21, 2016)

FreeBSD 11-CURRENT perfectly works on T430 from September 2015. Not sure how differs its hardware though.

```
$ pciconf -lv
hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:   class=0x060000 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x01548086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '3rd Gen Core processor DRAM Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = HOST-PCI
vgapci0@pci0:0:2:0:   class=0x030000 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x01668086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller'
  class  = display
  subclass  = VGA
ppt0@pci0:0:20:0:   class=0x0c0330 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e318086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB xHCI Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
none0@pci0:0:22:0:   class=0x078000 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'
  class  = simple comms
uart2@pci0:0:22:3:   class=0x070002 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e3d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family KT Controller'
  class  = simple comms
  subclass  = UART
em0@pci0:0:25:0:   class=0x020000 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x15028086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '82579LM Gigabit Network Connection'
  class  = network
  subclass  = ethernet
ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e2d8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
hdac0@pci0:0:27:0:   class=0x040300 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e208086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'
  class  = multimedia
  subclass  = HDA
pcib1@pci0:0:28:0:   class=0x060400 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e108086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib2@pci0:0:28:1:   class=0x060400 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e128086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
pcib3@pci0:0:28:2:   class=0x060400 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e148086 rev=0xc4 hdr=0x01
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-PCI
ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:   class=0x0c0320 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e268086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = USB
isab0@pci0:0:31:0:   class=0x060100 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e558086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'QM77 Express Chipset LPC Controller'
  class  = bridge
  subclass  = PCI-ISA
ahci0@pci0:0:31:2:   class=0x010601 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e038086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller [AHCI mode]'
  class  = mass storage
  subclass  = SATA
ichsmb0@pci0:0:31:3:   class=0x0c0500 card=0x21f317aa chip=0x1e228086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = '7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'
  class  = serial bus
  subclass  = SMBus
sdhci_pci0@pci0:2:0:0:   class=0x088001 card=0x21f317aa chip=0xe8231180 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Ricoh Co Ltd'
  device  = 'PCIe SDXC/MMC Host Controller'
  class  = base peripheral
iwn0@pci0:3:0:0:   class=0x028000 card=0x11118086 chip=0x42388086 rev=0x3e hdr=0x00
  vendor  = 'Intel Corporation'
  device  = 'Centrino Ultimate-N 6300'
  class  = network
```


----------



## ANOKNUSA (Jun 21, 2016)

The T460 was only released a couple months ago. If you bought one, you'd possibly be the first person to even try FreeBSD on it. And I'd be surprised if wifi and integrated graphics worked out of the box.


----------

